

Rails ActiveRecord gotcha for newbies - eVizitei
http://codeclimber.blogspot.com/2008/03/activerecord-gotcha.html

======
crayz
No that's completely wrong. ActiveRecord will initialize getter/setter methods
for all fields in your db table, and when you use those methods ruby knows
they aren't local variables. So all three of the code snippets will produce
the same output (although they're not equivalent)

